# Hifonics Atlas viii plug



## Tallen4224 (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm trying to find a plug for my Hifonics Atlas VIII. The amp was made in 1994, so kinda old. It's a 5 pin plug maybe called a utilink plug? It held the speaker wires and remote turn on wires with screw downs, then plugged into the amp.


----------

